# Tattoos. I am puzzled.......



## King Silk

I know a bit about Psychology, but I must confess that the reason why some Farangs *cover themselves *with Tattoos escapes me!

I mean, why have a full English Breakfast Tattooed on ones Bald Head?
Or a Hunt in full cry down your back with a Foxes Tail poking out of your Orifice ?
Why? Why? Why?

Women, I am told, hate them, as I do.......


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> I know a bit about Psychology, but I must confess that the reason why some Farangs *cover themselves *with Tattoos escapes me!
> 
> I mean, why have a full English Breakfast Tattooed on ones Bald Head?
> Or a Hunt in full cry down your back with a Foxes Tail poking out of your Orifice ?
> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Women, I am told, hate them, as I do.......


Definitely a turn-off when poor designs are blazoned all over, although I have a mate in Thailand who carries it off well. I don't have a problem with a small discrete tattoo or two, that can be covered up, but I agree overall...

Still I met a Japanese in Bkk once who had some of the most intricate tattoos I've ever seen, a genuine work of art, pretty much from head to foot. Only seen this kind of thing in gangster movies before, in the flesh as it were it's pretty impressive. And although some women may hate them, plenty don't!

Still, I would draw the line at a full English Breakfast on the scalp. On a morning after the night before, the sight of that could actually make you want to throw up. Have you actually seen that one then?


----------



## Veronica

frogblogger said:


> Definitely a turn-off when poor designs are blazoned all over, although I have a mate in Thailand who carries it off well. I don't have a problem with a small discrete tattoo or two, that can be covered up, but I agree overall...
> 
> Still I met a Japanese in Bkk once who had some of the most intricate tattoos I've ever seen, a genuine work of art, pretty much from head to foot. Only seen this kind of thing in gangster movies before, in the flesh as it were it's pretty impressive. And although some women may hate them, plenty don't!
> 
> Still, I would draw the line at a full English Breakfast on the scalp. On a morning after the night before, the sight of that could actually make you want to throw up. Have you actually seen that one then?


Nothing looks worse than an old wrinkled man with tatoos on saggy skin


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> Nothing looks worse than an old wrinkled man with tatoos on saggy skin


Another good reason to keep in shape then! (Apart from the obvious )


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> Definitely a turn-off when poor designs are blazoned all over, although I have a mate in Thailand who carries it off well. I don't have a problem with a small discrete tattoo or two, that can be covered up, but I agree overall...
> 
> Still I met a Japanese in Bkk once who had some of the most intricate tattoos I've ever seen, a genuine work of art, pretty much from head to foot. Only seen this kind of thing in gangster movies before, in the flesh as it were it's pretty impressive. And although some women may hate them, plenty don't!
> 
> Still, I would draw the line at a full English Breakfast on the scalp. On a morning after the night before, the sight of that could actually make you want to throw up. Have you actually seen that one then?


Yes Froggy. Horrible!


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> Another good reason to keep in shape then! (Apart from the obvious )


The OBVIOUS? What's that Veronica?


----------



## Veronica

King Silk said:


> The OBVIOUS? What's that Veronica?



I dread to think


----------



## Serendipity2

Veronica said:


> Nothing looks worse than an old wrinkled man with tatoos on saggy skin



Maybe an old wrinked woman with tattoos on her sagging skin? Perish the tought! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Hephesus

King Silk said:


> I know a bit about Psychology, but I must confess that the reason why some Farangs *cover themselves *with Tattoos escapes me!
> 
> I mean, why have a full English Breakfast Tattooed on ones Bald Head?
> Or a Hunt in full cry down your back with a Foxes Tail poking out of your Orifice ?
> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Women, I am told, hate them, as I do.......


u never complained then


Well I agree but it does not stop there, people have tatooed themselves for thousands of years and you never complained then. Why do you only attack the modern tattoo. and then there is the stud craze, in the nose ears, nipples you name it but was it not the people of the east that started this craze?


----------



## King Silk

Yes Heph pierced everything! Yuk!
But we won't there. as I hear Veronica is into THAT bigtime!


----------



## Veronica

King Silk said:


> Yes Heph pierced everything! Yuk!
> But we won't there. as I hear Veronica is into THAT bigtime!


Who's been blabbing?


----------



## Serendipity2

Hephesus said:


> u never complained then
> 
> 
> Well I agree but it does not stop there, people have tatooed themselves for thousands of years and you never complained then. Why do you only attack the modern tattoo. and then there is the stud craze, in the nose ears, nipples you name it but was it not the people of the east that started this craze?



Hephesus,

Not sure but I think tattooing was a part of the culture of South Seas islanders for hundreds [perhaps thousands] of years. Whalers began to emulate them as did, I'm sure, pirates and others - more as a protest against the norms of society than anything. The tattoos of the Maoris are the earliest I'm aware of and many are stunning. Most modern tattoos are fine but not all that great. The Yakusa [Japanese gangsters] have tattoos covering their bodies but beneath their closing so most don't know they're tattooed but they're not considered a part of Japanese society - more outcasts and pariahs - and usually don't have a terribly long life expectancy. It's their way of showing their rejection of the status quo ante of society. As for westerners it's relatively new but I rarely see 'great art'. I personally would never get a tattoo. I was advised many long years ago that the vicissitudes of life were going to put enough scares on my body - why pay to have them put on. Good advice. Nor do I think tattoos look great on women - or studs in their faces or other body parts. Not very sexy! Just my humble opinion - others' mileage may vary!

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> Hephesus,
> 
> Not sure but I think tattooing was a part of the culture of South Seas islanders for hundreds [perhaps thousands] of years. Whalers began to emulate them as did, I'm sure, pirates and others - more as a protest against the norms of society than anything. The tattoos of the Maoris are the earliest I'm aware of and many are stunning. Most modern tattoos are fine but not all that great. The Yakusa [Japanese gangsters] have tattoos covering their bodies but beneath their closing so most don't know they're tattooed but they're not considered a part of Japanese society - more outcasts and pariahs - and usually don't have a terribly long life expectancy. It's their way of showing their rejection of the status quo ante of society. As for westerners it's relatively new but I rarely see 'great art'. I personally would never get a tattoo. I was advised many long years ago that the vicissitudes of life were going to put enough scares on my body - why pay to have them put on. Good advice. Nor do I think tattoos look great on women - or studs in their faces or other body parts. Not very sexy! Just my humble opinion - others' mileage may vary!
> 
> Serendipity2


The Picts in Scotland used to tattoo themselves before the Celts arrived, let alone the Romans et al. The Scotties (who came from Ireland) where also tattooed, before they invaded 'Scotland' and gave it its name. I would guess its a pretty universal thing of prehistory worldwide.

The Thais used to do it with sharpened bamboo and natural inks.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> The Picts in Scotland used to tattoo themselves before the Celts arrived, let alone the Romans et al. The Scotties (who came from Ireland) where also tattooed, before they invaded 'Scotland' and gave it its name. I would guess its a pretty universal thing of prehistory worldwide.
> 
> The Thais used to do it with sharpened bamboo and natural inks.




Hi Veronica,

I think the Thais still do tattoo themselves with sharpened bamboo and ink. So do convicts in American prisons. None are very good role models - in my humble opinion. :/


----------



## King Silk

Apparently The Worlds Most Tattooed Man has EVERY inch of his body covered. Yes, Veronica I
said EVERY....Asked if it hurt he replied "It's only a little prick". Nuff sed.


----------



## Veronica

King Silk said:


> Apparently The Worlds Most Tattooed Man has EVERY inch of his body covered. Yes, Veronica I
> said EVERY....Asked if it hurt he replied "It's only a little prick". Nuff sed.




 Perish the though of how how he will look in his 80's.
His tatoos will all be hidden in the wrinkles. Yukky thought


----------



## Hephesus

King Silk said:


> Yes Heph pierced everything! Yuk!
> But we won't there. as I hear Veronica is into THAT bigtime!


Ok Veonica can we see your piercing, or is it only for the selected few ? 1 ?


----------



## Veronica

Hephesus said:


> Ok Veonica can we see your piercing, or is it only for the selected few ? 1 ?



Oooohhh nooooo. Even hubby dosn't get to see it. It's purely for personal pleasure.


----------



## Veronica

Veronica said:


> Oooohhh nooooo. Even hubby dosn't get to see it. It's purely for personal pleasure.


Now stop giving me naughty thoughts. You'll get me banned


----------

